# Desk Cabinet Project



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*A Start, Finally*

.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Start, Finally*
> 
> .


Yep but ya love it. Long one or not.
Hey everybody William is back. 
And the new project is off to a good start.
Looking fancy to.
Has your son wore out that grease box yet?


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Start, Finally*
> 
> .


be careful with that angle finder. i have one exactly like it and its not even close to being accurate.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Start, Finally*
> 
> .


Mike, I've already found it not to be accurate with the numbers. I really bought it to see if I could have a use for one before breaking the news to the wife that I really need a good (read more expensive) good one. It's made of plastic. I trust nothing made of ALL plastic. I've already scoped out a few I like online though. The one I'm leaning towards runs twenty five bucks, but it's digital (and adjustable for accuracy). 
For it's purpose on this project though, it is working out perfect. I'm using it more like a story board for angles. I find the angle on the plans, lock in that angle using the little brass thumb nut on it, then take the angle finder to the saw to line up my blade. Then I look at the marking guage on the table saw to see what angle it it for future reference. Thanks though for pointing that out. I should have told everyone that from what I could tell thus far it works the way I'm using it, but is inaccurate for actual angle numbers.
Dave, my son has shown anyone who will listen about the greasebox and about the show. I had to take it and put it up though. He was determined to take it to school, and I know he would have gotten in trouble with it had he taken it. He is a stubborn one (don't know where that boy could have gotten that from). 
Actually the project is off to a bad start, but I'll get it back on track. And yes, you know I love it. 
Since first deciding on this project, I have made a few design decision changes because of what material I have available and what I don't. The plan now is to build all the structural elements out of cottonwood. The overlay, trim, and scollwork is going to be done in mahogany. Then the finish is going to be shellac on this one. With this plan, and from past experience, this is what I'm thinking. The shellac will give the cottonwood a warm yellowish glow while darkening the mahogany. This is really going to set off the contrasting woods, making for a very dramatic look. I know it sounds crazy, but I do have it worked out in my head what look I'm going for. So there is a method to my madness.
Also Dave, you are the main reason I'm even online this morning. You need to look for a PM I'll be typing out in just a few minutes.


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Start, Finally*
> 
> .


Recovered already. I'm not sure when I will recover from this long weekend.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Start, Finally*
> 
> .


I don't kow if I would consider it recovered. I'm moving slower than normal. I have had enough of the house the last few months though. I'm getting in that shop if I have to crawl.


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Start, Finally*
> 
> .


L LOVE the looks of this project and plan to follow it all the waqy to finish. I think that this is the greatest type of scrollsawing and I plan (along with 10,000 other projects) to try something like this someday. Great work.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*More Progress On The Base*

.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *More Progress On The Base*
> 
> .


These are awesome projects to be cranking out at break neck speed! What do you do with all of them?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *More Progress On The Base*
> 
> .


Oh, I have a few here, a few there, and a few everywhere.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *More Progress On The Base*
> 
> .


I'll go with 3 weeks as well. Going good William. Right now it looks like the bay windows on the entrance of an old church.
Topamax he is fibbing to everybody. They are made out of ginger bread. He uses cake molds and makes them in the oven. Then when the project is done he feeds them to his 8 kids. How else would they get desert


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *More Progress On The Base*
> 
> .


Ya'll are saying three weeks. Wait till you see the details come out on this. I haven't even finished the base section yet. Next I have to cut the plate that goes on top of the base (more of those weird angles). Then there will be quarter inch thick small gussets that go into the corner made by the base and the top. They are spaced about an inch apart and go all the way around the sides and front of the base. First I have to plane the mahogany and cut them, all 72 of them. 
I'm glad I am good at stack cutting.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *More Progress On The Base*
> 
> .


Hi William,

You seem to spit stuff out pretty quick, not to mention work a lot of hours, so I'm thinking you wife might be closer.

Really great looking work.

Lee


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *More Progress On The Base*
> 
> .


You guys keep saying how quickly I do things. Yet, I feel I'm moving too slow on things most of the times. I wish I could still hold up to the pace I used to work at before my health went south. Truth be told Lee, I work rather short hours. The hours are odd though. I may work on something a few hours in the moring. Then I may go back and do some more in the afternoon after lying down for a while. Then, sometimes when my back gets to hurting and I can't sleep, I even go piddle around at the shop at two or three in the morining. However, when I piece it together on these little blogs (creative writing covers up a lot of boring details), it appears like one long work day.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *More Progress On The Base*
> 
> .


I'm enjoying these blogs William because it's fun to watch a lot of smaller detail work get assembled into a large project. So lots of fun doing little projects while still getting the satisfaction of a large piece at the end. Couldn't be better!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Completed Base*

.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Completed Base*
> 
> .


It looks like you got a lot done today even with not feeling that well. It looks great. I can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## lumberhack (Mar 20, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Completed Base*
> 
> .


*WOW!!*
 That looks great!
Mark


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Completed Base*
> 
> .


William wonderful job. I would expect to see archers on the top shooting arrows at the approaching army.
Now the blocks. imho furniture makers would use a *glue block* on the underside of a piece. The would use hide glue and do a rub joint. Simply apply glue to the side that would have less movement. Rub it in the grain with hand pressure and by the time the glue would come near room temperature it would be there. Then they would use an oblong slit to attach the other surface. This would do two main things. Allow for movement and give a attachment point. That is what I would call your cleat.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Completed Base*
> 
> .


Hi William.

All I can say is, *WOW!* That is some outta sight workmanship.

Like you, I suffer from severe lower back trouble. Might I suggest something I've found helpful? An adjustable stool that can be set at various heights could allow you to use a greater number of your power tools while your back is acting up. While my back is too far gone for this to help much any more, it used to be a great way to get more useful hours in the shop.

Hope this helps, buddy. You ain't alone. There are others of us out here that understand what you are going through and we admire your determination to keep at the craft as much as your body will allow.

Hang in there. Work like yours is worth it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Completed Base*
> 
> .


Another idea I've been kicking around for some time Tiny is to make all my tables and tool stands height adjustable. This has been in planning stages for over a year. I've went through a lot of different methods in theory. I think the one idea I keep coming back to is using the motors from hospital beds. There's a place here in town where I could get them used from broken beds at a reasonable price. If I ever get around to actually doing this, I'd then be able to let anything in my shop up or down with the push of a button.
It's often been suggested to me to just lower everything. As long as I'm able to stand a majority of day though, I'm not ready to do that just yet. If the sitting days were to start outnumbering the standing days though, then I may just go that route since it'd be easier. The last year I have paid closer attention to good days versus bad. They are starting to run a close ratio. That's where the adjustable idea comes in.
Dave, that sounds similar to what I'm going. I glue both edges when the block is placed where the grain on both boards is running in the same direction. If the grain is opposing, I only glue one edge and leave the other edge "floating".


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Completed Base*
> 
> .


This is really nice work, William.

Lee


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Going For Level Two*

.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Going For Level Two*
> 
> .


Looking good, buddy. Keep it up. I can't wait to see the finished article.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Going For Level Two*
> 
> .


I'm tell you your building a small castle. Kidding aside, looking good William. Rain coming. You got the moat built yet.


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Going For Level Two*
> 
> .


Last time I checked he said the moat only held 1/2" so he raised everything up 3/4" to keep it from getting wet. LOL Wish I could build as fast as you.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Going For Level Two*
> 
> .


This is looking very good.

Lee


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*2nd Level Scroll Work*

.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *2nd Level Scroll Work*
> 
> .


You sure do move quick, WIlliam.

This is looking really good.

Lee


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *2nd Level Scroll Work*
> 
> .


I feel you on the kids and spinning bits. I had to place a mirror on the opposite wall so I could see who was coming in. They have learned not to walk up to me when I am doing something dangerous. The radio blaring don't help much.
The project is looking very good.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *2nd Level Scroll Work*
> 
> .


I try not to say too much to them about certain things just to keep myself from seeming like a complete @$$. I want to always be there for them when they need me, so I usually stop anything I'm doing when they come in trying to talk to me. 
I had to speak to one of my older sons though. He's eighteen and should kow better. Twice on this project, once when I was getting ready to cut the miters for the base trim, and one when I had pencil and scrap wood figuring out an angle for the second level gables, he has messed me up. Both times, he walked up just as I was figuring numbers in my head. I was getting ready to lower the miter saw when he started blurting out whatever it was he was wanting to ask. Both times I went ahead with the cut only to have to plane more wood to start over with. I explained to him that when you see someone concentrating on something intentely (especially angles for me), step back and wait for them to finish the cut of what they're doing beore speaking. 
I think this is an interesting point to bring up because it's not just a nuisance issue. It is also very much a safety issue.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *2nd Level Scroll Work*
> 
> .


And thank you Lee. I did notice you have commented positively on about three of my blog installments in the last couple of days. I apologize. I had a real bad day there and then the days since that one haven't been all that great. So the last few days I have gotten online to quickly update everything before going to bed. I haven't really taken time to respond to anything besides my own need for rest. 
I guess I'm going to give up and concede that some could see that I move quickly. I only wish I felt the same way. Considering the amount of time I spend in my shop, I'm moving at the pace of a turtle. Unless I'm down too bad in my wheelchair, I spend way more hours in the shop than what my work shows. Usually the only time I come to the house is to eat, bath, and sleep, and you have to realize I only sleep on average about four hours a night. Then there's the days that I can barely move that I spend at the shop just reading wood working magazines or sitting in the front door watching traffic go by. If only I could be working during these times.
Most days, forty to fifty percent of my time is spent sitting and resting my back so I can be able to give it another go for short bursts of productivity. If my back would hold up to constant standing and working, I could build things at least twice as fast. That aggrevates me. So I hope you all can understand why I don't feel I'm moving so fast.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *2nd Level Scroll Work*
> 
> .


I'm breaking this post up to keep seperate ideas seperated. 
I had a visitor to the shop yesterday. During our discussions, we got on another interesting topic about my woodwork I thought may be of interest to some of you. 
Some of you have heard this story before, probably a couple of times, but I'm going to tell it again to make the point I'm trying to make.
September of 2008 my wife told me she was going to get me a scroll saw for my birthday. My initial reaction was, "What the hell do I need a scroll saw for?" Well I came home and looked it up on the internet, to find out what a scroll saw was, and decided I wanted to give it a try. So, she bought me a Ryobi scroll saw that year for my birthday. 
So that was two and a half years ago. The point I'm making is that I'm a newby. I've only been doing this type of woodwork for two and a half years. I wonder now how well I would be at this if I had picked it up when I was a young man.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *2nd Level Scroll Work*
> 
> .


Rembrandt, you would be doing marquetry and intarsia. Making clocks out of all wood, clockworks and all. And probably trying to figure out how to make a Chevy small block on a cnc machine


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *2nd Level Scroll Work*
> 
> .


You're joking, but I have done some thinking on creating a working model of a small block, all out of wood that can come apart for demonstration purposes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Rounding Second, Headed For Third*

.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Rounding Second, Headed For Third*
> 
> .


William, this is really looking beautiful!

You sure do make good time!

Lee


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Rounding Second, Headed For Third*
> 
> .


Yeah, I don't know how you can cut all those details so quickly! Really lookin' good ;-)


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Rounding Second, Headed For Third*
> 
> .


Hey Chips now we got a drawbridge over the moat. ha . 
William I'm jealous I had to go ride around all day in a truck and you got to build castles. 
Will you continue to construct it from the floor up? Or start another section so it will be a bit more manageable? 
Lets see - first post 4 days ago hmmmm. Buy your wife and my guess we still got 2 weeks and 3 days.
Looking very nice. 
Have you choose the type of shellac you are going to use? 
I use a blond to start with then shift to an amber. The worst thing I hate is the wax content. They still cant get it all out. I use to eat up some sandpaper till I started using 0000 steel wool. Faster and cheaper.
I like the first picture the best. And the scroll work is superb as usual.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Rounding Second, Headed For Third*
> 
> .


Easy really. Take for example the little mahogany gussets. On this level that I finished today, there are over seventy of them. That seems like a lot. It is if you were to cut out seventy something gussets. The trick though is to only cut twenty gussets though to get that same seventy something, with a few left over. 
Just stack four pieces of quarter inch material up and nail them together. Draw out twenty little gussets. Cut those four stacks at once. You just cut your saw time by four times.
Drawer overlay? All four were cut at one time. 
Side door overlay? All eight pieces, four for the doors and four for the false doors, were all cut at one time.
Six gable pieces that adorn each side of the second level? Two stacks of three.
I also have other tricks up my sleeve. The greatest asset I can think of in projects such as this one? The ability to think three and four steps ahead of yourself. I get wrapped up in these projects. I can't sleep at night. By the time I get to the shop, I've already thought about the next two days worth of work to be done on it. Ok, maybe that isn't so great. Man I need some sleep.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Scrollin', Scrollin', Scrollin'*

.!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Scrollin', Scrollin', Scrollin'*
> 
> .!


Gee Bill, that don't look like any Rawhide I ever seen. But the wood work is very impressive. Rand


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Scrollin', Scrollin', Scrollin'*
> 
> .!


Keep that scroll saw cuttin' buddy. You got it headed for the roundup!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Scrollin', Scrollin', Scrollin'*
> 
> .!


RAWHIDE!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks Rand. It drives me crazy when I have a tune in my head set to different words (like my oddball scrollin', scrollin', scrollin'), but can't remember what the right words are or where the tune even came from. 
$%^&^%%$!!! I just thought about Bonanza. Now I bet I'll have a different tune stuck in my head tomorrow.


----------



## Billinmich (Mar 8, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Scrollin', Scrollin', Scrollin'*
> 
> .!


Great job on your desk ,Rawhide is going to be in my head now ,thanks


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Scrollin', Scrollin', Scrollin'*
> 
> .!


yee hawww. Coming along William. I got some new rules fer ya - just food for thought. Just humm Rawhide while you read.
FIRST WORKSHOP PRINCIPLE
The one wrench or drill bit you need
will be the one missing from the tool chest.

SECOND WORKSHOP PRINCIPLE
Most projects require three hands.

THIRD WORKSHOP PRINCIPLE
Leftover nuts never match
leftover bolts.

FOURTH WORKSHOP PRINCIPLE
The more carefully you plan a
project, the more confusion there is when something goes wrong.
-
-
-
#4 is me and my buddy Murphy.
T - 16 days and counting…..... *Rawhide*


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Scrollin', Scrollin', Scrollin'*
> 
> .!


Fifth workshop principle: if something is going to go wrong, it will do so at the worst possible time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Scrollin', Scrollin', Scrollin'*
> 
> .!


"FIRST WORKSHOP PRINCIPLE The one wrench or drill bit you need will be the one missing from the tool chest."
So that's why I have wound up with two and three of everything.
"SECOND WORKSHOP PRINCIPLE Most projects require three hands."
So I bought clamps, and a vice, and clamps, and another vice, and one of those work mate thing-a-ma-jigs, and clamps, and, wait, I need more clamps.
"THIRD WORKSHOP PRINCIPLE Leftover nuts never match leftover bolts."
Sure they do. All you do is throw all your bolt into one coffee can. Then throw all your nuts into another coffee can. Then when you need a nut and bolt, pour BOTH cans out on the table. Most times you'll get lucky and get at least two matching nuts and bolts. Now, if you can't, you won't be able to find the right tools to put them together tightly anyway, so what does it matter? Use a clamp and hold it together while you run to the hardware store for nuts and bolts. Now I need another clamp. Then when you get back, while you're putting all those nuts and bolts back into the coffee cans, you'll find a matching nut and bolt.
"FOURTH WORKSHOP PRINCIPLE The more carefully you plan a project, the more confusion there is when something goes wrong."
There's a cure for that. Build according to plans. Then you make sure not to follow the plans. build it your way. Fly by the seat of your pants. Then when something goes wrong, it's the plan's fault.
"Fifth workshop principle: if something is going to go wrong, it will do so at the worst possible time."
That's because of Dave's

```
%& buddy, "Murphy". He needs to keep Murphy down his way. Murphy has visited me enough lately. I haven't seen that #$
```
%^, but I know he's been around. If I ever catch him, I'm gonna whoop his @$$.

"T - 16 days and counting…….. Rawhide "
Now ya see? Just when I think I have all the answers you throw this one in on me. 16 days till WHAT? Don't tell me the world's ending again. Did those $#& Mayans get lazy again?

Ok, I hope anyone besides me gets that last bad joke. Everytime I look up, I'm hearing someone these days say the world is ending on such and such day. 
Mayans stopped making calender.
Global warming is going to cause the world to freeze. HUH?
Martians are landing.
Electronics are going to crash and people can't live without electronics.
The underground people are coming to the surface and taking over.
Please tell me what the T-16 days is about. You got me curious now. If the world is ending then there's no need for me to go worry with this $#%# doctor today. That's the excuse I'll use anyway.
No wait, today is my psychiatrist. I better not call telling them the world is ending. They may lock me away and then I can't finish my desk cabinet.
NEVER MIND!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Scrollin', Scrollin', Scrollin'*
> 
> .!


t-16 is the days left you have to complete the project. Me and your wife thought you would complete it in 3 weeks.
now its t-15
*rawhide*
you know BigTiny could pass fer Hoss
He just needs a ten gallon hat!! jk


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Scrollin', Scrollin', Scrollin'*
> 
> .!


Now why did you remind of that. I had forgotten all about it. *THE PRESSURE!!!*
No, seriously, that would mean I've only been on it for about a week. Is that correct? It feels like I've been working on it so much longer.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Scrollin', Scrollin', Scrollin'*
> 
> .!


6 th day
tic toc tic toc tic toc
Keep them dogies rollin * RAWHIDE*


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Scrollin', Scrollin', Scrollin'*
> 
> .!


This is a fun project to follow - thanks for taking us along on the ride!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Forty Three And A Half Up*

.


----------



## Pawky (Sep 22, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Forty Three And A Half Up*
> 
> .


Wow, I juts saw this project of yours for the first time and the detail is crazy! Will you be keeping this when you are done? Or is this for someone else? I'm glad you have shared the blog with us, very interesting to watch


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Forty Three And A Half Up*
> 
> .


Thanks for the compliments. Keep watching though, I still have a long ways to go on this one.
As for, when it's done, I really have no idea yet. The further I get into this project, the more I don't know what I wish to do with it once it's done. I started it more out of a challenge to myself than anything else.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Forty Three And A Half Up*
> 
> .


We will have to find the perfect ole chair to go with your project. I will be on the look out. Great stuff. It will soon be as tall as you


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Forty Three And A Half Up*
> 
> .


Hi William,

A fine job for sure. It doesn't seem to be challenging you, all that much! You seem to be breezing right on thru it.

Lee


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Forty Three And A Half Up*
> 
> .


I have two things to say, WOW and WOW! That is one of the coolest pieces I've seen here on LJ. You must have the patience of Job to do such finely detailed work. How did you come up with the design? That's a piece of furniture that should stay in the family for generations to come. Very nice.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Forty Three And A Half Up*
> 
> .


Lee, it really isn't as much of a challenge as I thought it would be.
David, I'm thinking of building a chair for it. 
Nobuckle, you can get the plans here.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Forty Three And A Half Up*
> 
> .


that is a really nice cabinet I love it


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Slow Moving*

.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Slow Moving*
> 
> .


Now you know we are always are due for a cold snap around Easter. And its late this year. Mississippi weather, if you don't like it go in the house for an hour and it will be different when you come back out.
The project is coming along. Sometimes the prep work makes it look like there is nothing going on.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Slow Moving*
> 
> .


Easter aint here yet though. I also think maybe I messed up by taking the top off the truck too early. I got antsy though. 
Some good came out of it. Two days this week allowed me to clean up some of my messy shop while throwing stuff into the wood heater. 
My back finally eased up some today though. I even took a ride to town in the blazer. 
I thought of a another wood pile we need to go through. I hope you aren't in a hurry tomorrow.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Slow Moving*
> 
> .


Looking good. Don't you miss a nice simple project?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Slow Moving*
> 
> .


Do I miss a nice simple project? What is that?
I have a tendancy to take nice simple projects and turn them into, uh, let's just say, not so nice and simple. I have fun doing it though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*It's Dave's Fault. *

.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *It's Dave's Fault. *
> 
> .


You picked it up first Atlas. I then picked it up and suggested you put it on wheels. And yes its heavy. And getting heaver. Hard head. Oh Thx Again;0


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *It's Dave's Fault. *
> 
> .


Wait a minute I just read the title. Murphy did it.
No wait Logan did it. Yep, it's Logan's fault you can see the guilt on his face.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *It's Dave's Fault. *
> 
> .


Hey, you shouldn't be surprised the sons are so smart. They just take after their *dad!* (grin)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *It's Dave's Fault. *
> 
> .


Tiny, now why would you want to go and talk bad about my kids that way? That offends me. Don't never say my kids are taking after their dad. I hope they turn out a lot smarter and a whole lot less hard headed than I. At least I did get lucky and they turned out nicer looking than me. Well, some of them did anyway. We won't go there either.
SuperD. How in the world can you blame anything on anyone that cute? Don't you wish babies could talk?
What do you think Logan is saying in this photo?
"If you don't get this camera outta my face, I'm gonna puke on you." 
"It's nap time or sombody is gonna get hurt, BUB." 
"I want food now or it's gonna be an all nighter. What's your choice dude?" 
"Look at this cute face. I can get more ladies than you ever dreamed of."


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *It's Dave's Fault. *
> 
> .


Try walking around walley world with him on your arm. Wow instant chick magnet


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *It's Dave's Fault. *
> 
> .


yep they do it all the time …... but do they want to tell dad how to score like that …... noway :-(

William its looking very impressive your new creation 

take care
Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Long Day *

.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Long Day *
> 
> .


Hi William…

Quite a project. You're making good progress.

Lee


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Long Day *
> 
> .


Its getting taller. In the next to last picture I can see through it, is there something wrong with your design jk;0
Looking very nice William


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Long Day *
> 
> .


this is just amazing I love the project


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Long Day *
> 
> .


Hi William.

Looks like the old back is sort of behaving itself, eh? Looking great.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Long Day *
> 
> .


Nothing wrong with the design SuperD. The back isn't on yet. 
Tiny, I felt great all weekend. Then yesterday I couldn't stand longer than five to ten minutes at a time. I'm stubborn as a mule though. Almost as ugly too.
Today was even worse, but I'll be posting in a bit so ya'll can see what I done. Being all scroll work today, I got a lot done even with my back killing me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*A Good Day-Details, Details*

.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Good Day-Details, Details*
> 
> .


Great job William. I like the [do a ma flichies] on the first picture. The wood contrasting from dark to light is very nice Are ya down because of that mean ole weather that almost put a tree on my front yard. It just so went the other way and laid right down over the road. When she come crashing down the 17 year old was trying to get in her mama's pocket.
Good progress. One day at a time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Good Day-Details, Details*
> 
> .


I think the weather had a lot to do with it. You know how much of a drastic change we've had since the weekend. Gotta love that Mississippi weather.
I agree on the overlay over the large doors. I don't think simply cutting the design on the cabinet face would have looked nearly as good.
Have you noticed a them I'm using?
When possible, I've been picking glued up stock of mahogany that goes from dark to light in the same pieces. I think it creates a dramatic effect that draws the eyes to certain point of the cabinet. 
Top drawer overlay, dark to light going down. 
Bottom drawers, dark to light going up.
Do-a-ma-flitchies (you named them), dark to light going down.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Good Day-Details, Details*
> 
> .


Hi William. Your project looks wonderful and is coming along very well. I'm a big fan of scrollsaws. They are amazing tools that make so many different things.

I've found that shop time is a kind of pain killer. I get so absorbed in the work that it becomes a lot more tolerable. I hope you experience the same. My big problem is that I'm often too tired (lazy?) to clean the shop up before leaving.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *A Good Day-Details, Details*
> 
> .


stefang, my wood work is my pain therapy. As long as I am able to get over there and get started (this is difficult depending on the task at hand) then I forget about my pain as long as the saw is going. As for cleaning, I seldom clean while in the middle of a project. So needless to say, with a project this size, my shop becomes quite messy. However, after every project, no matter the size, the shop gets cleaned up spotless. I have this hangup about everything having its place, and being there.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Inspiration*

.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Inspiration*
> 
> .


William my friend, bend over. You're abut to get a size 14 suppository for that darn fool act.

The Almighty Carpenter gave us all just ten fingers each and we're supposed to show up at the Heavenly Tool Room with all ten of them intact! Naughty naughty! Bad boy!

Okay, now that we have that out of the way, as a fellow wood worker with serious health problems, I can sympathize with the urge to let inspiration to take over, but we gotta remember we ain't what we used to be and we have to slow down a bit and let our bodies heal. We owe it to those close to us *and* to the craft to stay around as long as possible to pass along what we've learned. No fair committing suicide an inch at a time.

I'm truly sorry to hear you injured yourself and hope you heal up quick and are back at the scroll saw soon, but *first *take *care *of yourself! Okay?


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Inspiration*
> 
> .


By the way, that thing is looking outta sight! I'm really looking forward to seeing completed, *without *the "personal stain" effects.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Inspiration*
> 
> .


Thank you tiny, but you missed a very important point that will not allow it to keep me away from the saw. I don't feel it! 
It took me about twenty minutes to get the bleeding to stop. Some of the meds I'm on thins my blood, so any bleed is a bad bleed. Once it was stopped though, the only thing I gotta do is keep it clean and covered. My kids think it's cool that I can not feel anything with that hand. If I allowed them they'd have me doing all kinds of crazy thing just to show people I can. They don't seem to comprehend that even though I don't feel it, damage to the human body still isn't a cool thing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Inspiration*
> 
> .


Something I will do from time to time just to weird my brother out (as long as my back is having a good day) is to grab something that won't move, and pull inwards towards my body with that arm. That same arm has long titanium rods in it. Pull hard in the right direction and that arm will flex about three inches over the length of it from elbow to wrist. I don't know why, but that one gets my brother every time.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Inspiration*
> 
> .


Coming along fine William. I cant wait to see it with some finish. Not red, it get to dark with time. That is sure one way to sign your project with dna. You if you think about it every project done has the mans sweat and or blood on it so it is signed with there own dna. Take you time, your working your way to the next one. I still like the color transition of the wood it looks like sapwood.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Inspiration*
> 
> .


Well I'm making a guestimation here, but if everything works out alright and I can work on it every day, it'll be about a week before I can start applying finish.
There's still the topped that has a thirty degree flare out to it that goes on top that has scrollwork on three sides of it and a fence around the top. There's still three shelves on each side of the middle fourth level cabinet. Each of those has the canapy with gussets, fence and columns. 
I'm also guestimating a day for all the little sanding here and there on things I've missed, noticed, and made note of during construction. Hey. It happens. Also it'll take probably a day to remove all hardware and disassemble again.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*An Exercise In Frustration*

.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *An Exercise In Frustration*
> 
> .


Hi William,

Very niicely done. Quite a project.

Did you figure out what you're going to do with it yet?

Lee


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *An Exercise In Frustration*
> 
> .


My wife has the same hang up. No pictures of me on the internet. The I tell her yeah why it aint going to break it. Then I run. HA
Looking Tail William. Now it does look like a Moorish castle complete with drawbridge. Great job.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *An Exercise In Frustration*
> 
> .


I started on the side shelves that go beside the middle fourth level cabinet today. Sorry, I didn't get enough done to warrent a post today. During the day though, just out of curiosity, I got one of the boys to help me measure it. From the very bottom of the cabinet to the top of the fence on the topper is exactly seven feet high.
Lee, I don't even want to contemplate that until it's done. I'm guesstimating at least another week or so before the the contruction is through and the final coat of finish is applied, and that's if I have better days than today. 
I had a nightmare last night. I almost had to get up and go to the shop to check on this cabinet. I dreamed that a piece of the wood I keep in the rafters had somehow fell and knocked this cabinet over, causing it to come crashing down very destructively.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*We'll Call It Level 4A*

.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *We'll Call It Level 4A*
> 
> .


Go J C, alright. William ask him if he would like to join LJs and post his project. I don't know what kind of monster that might create. But the thought just ran though my head. One of the first things I carved was









Show that to him.
Your project is coming along great. And I think your staring session produced the right answer. Its coming right along. You might be right. You are in the 16'th day. You might just go over the time period Your wife and I guessed. That means you are just having fun and giving those boys some attention. Go ahead Dad, its your job.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *We'll Call It Level 4A*
> 
> .


I don't let him on the internet just yet. When he starts I'll let him join if he wants. I know most kids these days are surfing the net by the time they're in first grade. I make mine hold off a while longer though. Let them learn to play and be kids right now. I made the mistake once of getting them a computer type game (playstation something I think). They became so engrossed in that game that they no longer wanted to play outside. The game had to go. 
I think it's good for kids (of all ages) to enjoy the outdoors, and basically learn to do things without all the modern conveniences. My family and I do a lot of outdoors activities. That reminds me, here's two of the older ones. We had a drainage problem in the back yard a few week ago. They went out back to try and clear it up for me. They didn't want me to get out there and slip. The whole things eventually though turned into a mud fight.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *We'll Call It Level 4A*
> 
> .


I just stopped him on his way to bed for him to see your carved crosses. His eyes lit up. I have to admit I've been a neglectful parent. He has the reading material you gave him and the chisels that I got him. I haven't taken the time to get him started yet though. I have promised him as soon as I finish this big project I'll sit down with him and get him started. 
When I say, get him started, this is what I mean. With them being so young, before they start any new wood working skill, we sit down, talk, demonstrate, whatever it takes. I make sure they understand all safety issues, use of safery equipment, potential risks, and what to do if they are unsure of anything (STOP!). I find sometimes that extreme demonstrations work well. When I caught the youngins throwing wood once, I demonstrated a potential situation to them. I made them stand right outside the shop door looking in. I put on a full face shield, apron, gloves, stood back, and threw a small piece of wood into a running table saw blade. I know this seems extreme, but these are small children. After seeing what that table saw turn that piece of wood into a projectile, they no longer throw wood in the shop.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *We'll Call It Level 4A*
> 
> .


Children today are to caught up in electronics. They will never learn how to solve a problem other than pushing the button on a controller or keyboard. They need to be outside living and learning. Or maybe in the shop with dad
Thinking of this subject I spend to much time on the internet. There are so many boards to be planed.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Completed The Construction Process*

.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Completed The Construction Process*
> 
> .


Where we going to find a tub big enough to dip it in. My nephew would say "sweeeeet". Ok after you finish it you are going to wax it right
Looks like something you would see in a Victorian home. How does it feel to be done with the construction? Great job William. I am proud to know such a fine craftsman.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Completed The Construction Process*
> 
> .


Fantastic, William!

Excellent scroll work.

Lee


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Completed The Construction Process*
> 
> .


Thanks ya'll.
How does it feel to be done with construction?
Same way it always feels when I complete construction of a big project.
Sad.
Lost. 
I know some may think I'm a complete nut, but whenever construction is completed on a large project, I feel loss and gloom. It's like I've lost a best friend. Then I do the shop cleaning and finishing. Then I find another project to do. Then I am anew once more!


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Completed The Construction Process*
> 
> .


That is really cool…I think it should double as a church pipe organ! I like the symmetry and also the taper.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Completed The Construction Process*
> 
> .


impressive work William 
I didn´t realise how big it was before now …..... yes you are a nutcase .. LOL 
but we like what you make and respekt your patience not many wuold try to make this piece

looking forward to see it with the finish

take care
Dennis


----------



## SawdustJunky (Mar 18, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Completed The Construction Process*
> 
> .


Amazing…......the amount of time and skill it takes to make something like that blows my mind. Please tell me someone is paying you to build this or wants to purchase it or anyhting but "well I guess it will sit right here until I figure out what the heck to do with it now". Awesome job. My hat is off to you.

Blessings abound,
Ben


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Completed The Construction Process*
> 
> .


Hey Sawdust Junky, I guess it will sit right here until I figure out what the heck to do with it for now." 
Seriously, I have no idea what I'm going to do with it. I made the decision to build this one as a personal challenge. This is the largest project I've built so far. I say so far because if the money ever gets going right for me, I have a bigger project in mind.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Zinsser*

.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Zinsser*
> 
> .


You look like something out of a Star Wars Movie Coming Along William…

Send me the picture You have my email. Or give me the link, if its on photobucket. And I will get er fixed fer ya.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Zinsser*
> 
> .


Thank you SuperD, but I think I got it. I reduced the size of photo on photobucket and saved the changed photo to my computer, then changed it to my profile picture. It worked.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Zinsser*
> 
> .


All you need is a light saber. For all you **************************************** out there thats a space age scroll saw


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Q-Tip #&!!*

.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Q-Tip #&!!*
> 
> .


All I can say is, *WOW!* I'm speachless, and as most members here know, that's a *very *unusual thing!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Q-Tip #&!!*
> 
> .


I bet you got the cleanest ears in town 
Looking shinny and finished William great job.
Oh and by the way your wife and I were right, you started 21 days ago.
Hey BigTiny the woodworker is a little unusual to;0
All kidding aside William I am proud to know the man that has built such a project.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Q-Tip #&!!*
> 
> .


Thank ya'll. I don't know what to say. It turned out nice in my opinion. It is also rare for me to think that. I am always unhappy with my projects.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Q-Tip #&!!*
> 
> .


Well done. Where is this going?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Q-Tip #&!!*
> 
> .


Spunwood, I haven't a clue. I have a room on the front of my shop where I put finished projects until they find a home. That's where it's at right now and probably will be for the foreseeable future. To be honest, I don't want it leaving too soon. I pass through this room every day that I walk in my shop. So I can go through there every day, look at this, and think to myself, I built that.


----------

